# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Potato Cutlets with Green Chutney

## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum,
waz abt to make potato cutlets and a search in google brought me to this awesome recipe...its seems yummy...so thought why not share it here also..so here it is..try it and enjoy...:d

Potato Cutlets 
These cutlets are soft in the center with a crisp coating and I love eating them the best,as an evening snack along with a cup of steaming hot tea!Here goes the recipe...

*Ingredients*

Potato (boiled) = 4 big ones
Onion = 1big
Ginger (chopped) = 1tbsp
Garlic (chopped) = 1tsp
Thai red chilly = 1
Cumin = 1tsp
Coriander leaves (chopped) = 1tbsp
Mint leaves (chopped) = 2tsp
Red chilli powder = 1tsp
Turmeric powder = 1/8tsp
Garam masala powder = 1/2tsp
Egg = 1
Breadcrumbs
Salt

*Method*

Boil the potatoes,peel their skins and mash well
Heat a tsp oil,saute the finely chopped onion,ginger,chilly and garlic,till onion turns translucent(Do not allow it to turn brown)
To the potato mash add the sauted onion mix,coriander,mint leaves,red chilli powder,turmeric powder, garam masala powder,cumin seeds and salt




Mix well,making sure to break any potato lumps to form a smooth mash



Divide into small balls and shape it into either round or oval


Beat an egg and coat the balls in it and roll it inthe breadcrumbs
Deep fry till brown
Drain on paper
Serve hot with sauce or chutney


_P.S_ To make the cutlets more crispy,you can roll them in maida and then coat with beaten egg and breadcrumbs
Once you mix the sauted onion mix to the potato mash,make the cutlets immediately orelse the onions tend to become soggy and makes rolling into a ball difficult 


 _

Breadcrumbs_
The breadcrumbs I used here was made from dried burger bread.We can make breadcrumbs with any type of bread.All that we have to do is to allow the bread to dry naturally or just bake the bread until it becomes dry and then powder it.It is the breadcrumbs that gives the cutlet a crisp coating and is also partly responsible for the deep brown colour of the cutlets.

----------


## RAHEN

Now cutlets without chutney...never...so here is the recipe of green chutney in 3 ways..for sure..i loved the first one...after all it is from my one of fav cooker.

*GREEN CHUTNEY (CHAAT)

*
A green mint and coriander flavoured chutney which is great for sandwich spreads. 
Mint adds freshness to this chutney. The addition of lemon juice enhances the flavours of mint and coriander and prevent discoloration of the greens.
Green chutney is probably the most favourite Indian accompaniment. Crispy samosas, dhoklas etc. are considered incomplete without this chutney. 
The chutney can be stored refrigerated for upto a week.

                Preparation Time  : 10 mins.
                Cooking Time : Nil.

                Makes 1 cup.               
*Ingredients
* 
2 cups chopped mint leaves 
1 cup chopped coriander
1 large onion, sliced 
juice of 1 to 2 lemons
1 tablespoon sugar
4 to 6 green chillies
salt to taste 

*Method
* 1. Combine all the ingredients and grind to a smooth paste in a blender using very little water. 
2. Refrigerate and use as required.

note: to me sugar is optional...i will not add sugar to this..as it is not a pinch instead a tbsp..but i will surely add yoghurt to my requirement.
--------------------------------

 Green chutney:
*             Ingredients:*
Green coriander              leaves 1              cup 
Green chilli 2 
Ginger 1/4 inch
Lemon juice 2 tbsp.
Salt to taste
*Method:*
1. Grind              coriander leaves, ginger and green chilli together.  2. If the paste              is too thick, add little water.  3. Then add lemon              juice and salt. Mix well.

---------------------------------------
Green Chutney:
*INGREDIENTS :*
1 Cup Coriander Leaves, Cleaned and Chopped
4 - 5 Green Chilies
1 tsp Amchoor (Dry Mango) Powder
Juice of ½ Lemon
Salt to taste
*METHOD :*

Grind all the ingredients together to a paste and store.

----------


## Tulip

cutlets to mein bana leti hun per chatni ke sath nahein. ab yeh try karlungi kabi thanks

----------


## RAHEN

welcome here tulip...

sure..and then do let me know...
us din me ne try kia tha...it waz tasty...enjoyed that.. :Big Grin: 
me ne bhi pehle cutlets banaye hain...but i always look forward to new style...phir jo pasand aaya usse phir banate rehti hoon..and i liked this recipe...although i did add some variations...to my choice...

thankyou for ur reputation...but wanted to say something for ur knowledge...if u like any post...then click on "I approve" and give the comment...and if u dont like a thread then click on "I disapprove" and give the comment..i m saying u all this because i received ur disapprove reputation...which i m sure is done by mistake or confusion...

----------


## Fairy

Potato cutlets are my favourite :biggrin; Aur ache bhi bantey hein  :Stick Out Tongue:  mein tomato ketchup k saath khati hun aksar. 

Thanks for sharing siso  :Smile:

----------


## Tulip

Oh i am so sorry rahen i just wanted to appreciate your work :s thanks for telling me.

----------


## volvo

yam yam...my favorite...

----------


## noors

thanks for you

----------


## RAHEN

Fairy sis: yah the crisp in those makes it delightful with sauces...it depends on taste...i like chilli tomato ketchup.welcome siso :Big Grin: 

Tulip: aww its ok tulip..enjoy ur stay... :Big Grin: 

Volvo: yah they are tasty..

Noor: most welcome keep coming...

----------


## esteem

wow, thx  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

most welcome... :Big Grin:

----------


## desi_kurri

bohut mazedaar
yum yum
thanks for sharing

----------


## RAHEN

those would be my comments to be on this dish...keep coming

----------


## Muzna

easy and nice recipe

thanks for sharing sis  :Smile:

----------


## Jixy

potatos mmmmmmmmm pani agaya  :Big Grin: , thanks

----------


## ayesha khan

very niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Fevzi31

nice sharing..

----------


## sanacook

Wow... great

----------


## dsjeya

rahen friend
any substitute for egg
i am a vege

----------


## mrbaazi

wow... nice recipe... wife ho to aisi ke khila kilha ke pagal kar de

----------


## EntangleDesi

> rahen friend
> any substitute for egg
> i am a vege


dip the cutlets in a mixture of corn starch and water and then into the bread crumbs..

----------


## RAHEN

sorry dsjeya...i didnot saw your post..when you made it ...i saw it today...yes in cornstarch...it will be helpful...

----------


## desiprincess3456

wow yummy recipes Rahen  :Smile:  thx for sharing,

----------


## RAHEN

most welcome ...keep coming...

----------


## RAHEN

*spicy Snack for Ramadan by chef Nadia*

*Fried potato balls* *Ingredients:*
4-5 medium potatoes
1 egg
1 large brown onion
3-4 long green chillies (optional)
1 bunch of corriander
salt
chili powder
flour
oil
*Method: 
*Peel, chop and place potatoes in boiling water. Boil the potatoes until cooked.
In the meantime dice the onion and finely chop the chilies and corriander.
When potatoes are ready mash and mix in the onions, chili and corrainder. Add salt to taste and a sprinkle of chili powder.
Make balls out of the potatoe mix and roll in flour.
Beat the egg and put aside
Heat oil in a pan and when ready to fry dip the balls in to the egg mix before frying.
 Serve hot!

The non veg option is to fry up some mince meat and place in the middle of every potato ball.

----------


## rojoloco47

why all the topics are too old ?

----------


## RAHEN

does that matter???btw welcome to desitwist.

----------


## clabthomas

That is so yummy.
I like any item of potatoes.Please share more such recipes for potatoes.
Thank you so much for this one..

----------


## lady2009

Looks yummy

----------


## tt

very yummy n tasty...n if u add 1 tsp  of honey with green chatny it tastes 2 good....

----------


## heman

nice recipe Rahenji.i tried it and it tasted yum.thanks

----------


## dsjeya

any substitute for egg
i am a vegetarian 100%

----------


## heman

thanks rahenji for your recipes.they are good

----------

